# Simon and Garfunkel (African Greys)



## AlterEgon

I'd like to quickly introduce my slightly larger house mates, Simon and Garfunkel.
My idea had been for several years that once I had found my own forever home - I was looking to buy a place at the time - I'd buy a couple of African Greys to train. I was deliberately not looking for rescues there because they were just a bit too big and strong for my taste to handle when I didn't know what kinds of behavioural problems they might come with. 
Things came differently because one day in January afternoon I got a call. The gist of it was "we have two African Greys that have been removed from an abusive home, they need a place to stay with a person who can afford the vet." They were very up front about that, they were going to be trouble and they were going to be expensive. The main reason they called me wasn't that at the time I had 15+ years in experience with rescue birds, it was mostly that they knew I could cover the bills. And boy did we have bills! 
I talked to my mother on the phone that night and said it couldn't hurt to have a look at them&#8230; right? She laughed and said "yeah, right". She knew exactly that the moment I'd see them I'd take them home.

[please skip the next paragraph if you don't want details on exactly what condition they were in when I got them and why!]
Long story short, they were a male and a female, the female naked but for the head and with assorted wounds in various stages of healing, the male with bald spots and going into "attack" position the moment he saw people coming in. They'd been taken from a two-bedroom apartment where they shared a broom cupboard sized room (no cage, just a perch) with seven (!) cats. The apartment also housed a small pug dog, a cage stuffed full with budgies, a bunch of rodents and two reptiles. The lady of the house had wanted cool birds to cuddle, and boy did she cuddle them&#8230; They inexpertly clipped their wings, she grabbed them to hug&#8230; the male became very aggressive very fast, which saved him from the worst of the physical damage. He "just" had some damage to a leg and his claws had grown to where they bent back and cut into the soles of his feet. The hen was the sweetest little thing even at that time, amazing, all things considered. She was somewhat scratched up and had both fresh and (badly) healed fractures in her wings, among others. They both looked about three quarters starved.
[End of paragraph]

On 2 February this year it's been six years since they moved in with me. We've moved one more time since, and they are both very beautiful - and hopefully happy - birds now. From the beginning, even when I'm sure we were hurting her a lot treating her various injuries, Garfunkel has been soaking up all affection she can get. She's an extremely cuddly bird. She talks, though sometimes her vocabulary is odd. She says "bright" for "water", for one thing. She has a problem with stress and will start plucking again if she feels she's expected to "perform", so beyond some basic behaviour (no biting, no eating the furniture, no droppings in the living room) we take what she offers and leave it at that, though sometimes we manage to teach her a trick by turning into a game. Such as paying for her own waffle (sans ice cream) at the ice cream parlour down the street (handing over a coin), which she loves and where she's loved. Due to the extensive damage to her wings, she cannot and will never fly. She can flap and catch herself when she slips - my living room goes across two floors of the house in height, so it is somewhat relevant for us safety-wise that she doesn't drop like a stone - but she can't fly "up" or, really, forward. She loves all things bright and colourful, moving and noisy. That means, first and foremost, cars and kids. My sisters both are day care teachers. One of them takes her along for a morning now and then. If she sees or hears her coming, Garfunkel will immediately climb into her carrier and chirp up "Along!" She knows my sister doesn't carry her on her shoulder like I do  I get the "along!" pretty much every time she realises I'm about to leave the house, and she'll wait by the door like a little grey doggie. Too bad really that she can't "along" every time I go out &#8230; she'd love that. She drinks from a bottle if someone holds it up for her and from a cup (or bottle cap) that she holds in her foot. She runs her own bath in the sink. She has a vocabulary of maybe 30 words that she uses with meaning (some sensible, like "along!" - probably from "Want to come along?", "give!" when she wants to have an object, "get off!" for "go away", "fruit" for any kind of food, "cuddlecuddle" - the obvious; others more along the funny side, though I have been able to reconstruct where she got most of them from - "bright" for water, "rafters" for "no biting", some that I am not sure I want to know what she's thinking about ("fruit" can also mean "budgies") and a lot more that she just chatters for fun. 
She loves to watch TV and she even has a favourite actor whom she will greet the moment he walks onto the screen, comment every line of and call after when he leaves again. 
For whatever reason, she does not seem to know any fear of people, cats or dogs. All three are automatically considered her friends and she'll try to play with them. She doesn't get exposed to cats anymore outside of a vet's waiting room, when everyone is in carriers anyway, but she will try to chat up random strangers and their dogs outside&#8230;

Simon was a bit of a different matter. Scared and angry, that described him. He'd attack before anyone could hurt him. I suspected an African Grey can break a finger if he tries, and I was right. For the first year and a half I used thick leather gloves to protect my hands whenever I had to get near him. He doesn't talk, but he knows every single bleep, beep and chirp around the house. He responds to instant messengers in their own "language". His claws still grow all crooked and need to be cut regularly. When we get visitors, even now he disappears. He'll sit at the highest point of the rafters and look down, and pretend not to be there. He loves honey and is very inventive in getting at and into the honey pot. It wasn't until last year that he came and held out his head for a scratch to me for the first time. Boy, was I surprised! He's actually become quite cuddly since, at least while we're along. I fear he's kind of lonely, since Garfunkel seems to think she's a little human rather than a bird. Unfortunately, he's not very sociable even with other Greys. We've had two attempts at bringing in a "proper" mate for him (Garfunkel will not actually let him touch her to cuddle or preen) and he went into full attack mode both times the moment he was in a room with the other bird with no bars between - even though he'd been friendly enough all the time before while one or both of them were caged. We're still working to find a solution there&#8230;









Garfunkel feeling accomplished... Simon is not so sure:









We stealed food! Out of the Halloweek Bowl! (obviously I swapped those for proper bird treats after taking the picture!)


















I can read!









And write!









And we have the best bird bath ever!


----------



## Niamhf

OMG I'm in tears! Thank you for saving them and bringing happiness into their lives. They are beautiful and what a sweet nature Garfunkel has despite everything - if it were me I'd definitely behave more like Simon. I'm so glad they both have made such great progress - you are amazing!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Oh my gosh, some people should not be allowed to have animals anywhere near them whatsoever - and then there are people like you. I'm soooo glad you have these two and have given them such a wonderful life. 

Very touching story. And they are beautiful birds.

And the bird bath is to die for!!!!!

Good on you.


----------



## jellyblue

So happy that Simon and Garfunkel found you so they can enjoy the good life. Hopefully they have forgotten their previous life.


----------



## eduardo

*Wow, what a story! They are so lucky to have you 
I see they are in very good feather now.*


----------



## aluz

You have done (and keep on doing) such a remarkable job in rehabilitating your rescues. :2thumbs: 
Your budgies and African greys are very blessed to have you now, they couldn't have asked for a better home than yours.
And how rewarding it is to see them all happy and healthy!


----------



## AlterEgon

They are absolutely beautiful now, though if you know where to look you can see that Garfunkel has some spots where feathers just aren't growing due to scarring. Luckily they're small enough to be covered up nicely by the rest of her feathers. You can definitely see it when you meet her in person, though. (Also one of her wings doesn't fold in completely, and when she gets tired she lets it drop and drag - I keep that side clipped a bit so she doesn't keep dragging her feathers over the floor when she walks back to the cage.

I'd definitely be more like Simon, too. I have no idea how Garfunkel managed to preserve that sweet nature of hers through everything. 

Simon, by the way, quite enjoys doing housework...by way of Roomba-riding. He's a really smart bird when he wants to be. When he wants a ride, he will land on the Roomba and push the button, then repeat all the Roomba sounds after it as they go...

Oh, and I absolutley recommend those fountains to anyone who has the space for it! I saw the one in the picture at a trade fair back in 2012, and the lady who sold them told me all about how she's using two of them for her macaws and showed me pictures. I figured if a macaw can't bite pieces off then neither can a Grey. It's seen a lot of use and climbing and it still looks great and nothing has broken off. The wiring pumps and wiring are nice and out of the way. I have another one from the same company but in a more wood-like look in the budgie room - if you have a little bit of an idea of what you're doing or someone at hand who has, they're really easy to hook up to a regular water line, too, so the budgies get their water for drinking and bathing that way, and all I have to do is let some of the old drain out and fresh water flow back in every day, and it's just a lot more fun watching them around that kind of thing than in a plastic bird bath... I'll take pictures...

Aluz, it is rewarding to see them happy and healthy, but for every one that lives with me as a permanent pet there's also one that just doesn't make it, since most of the birds I get come to me sick, injured or both.


----------



## Kate C

That is the second beautiful story I have heard today and it restores my faith in humans.

What a wonderful job you have done with Simon and Garfunkel. They are looking absolutely beautiful. I love the way Garfunkel turns on the tap in the sink for a bath and for the great bird bath they have. But I really can't imagine my Cockatoo's being able to use it, probably not big enough and there would be water everywhere. The lorikeets, even though they are smaller would probably spread more water around. They just love their baths, even in the middle of winter and there is ice on their water bowls.


----------



## aluz

AlterEgon said:


> Aluz, it is rewarding to see them happy and healthy, but for every one that lives with me as a permanent pet there's also one that just doesn't make it, since most of the birds I get come to me sick, injured or both.


Yes, I can surely relate to that. Over the years I have been also taking in rescues, mainly stray pet birds that fly away from their owners and the occasional wild bird in need of help. The stray pet birds that aren't claimed have a permanent residence in my flock. 
I currently have two rescued strays, a budgie boy named Carioca and a female blue masked lovebird named Penguin.
One of my fischer's lovebirds, Sindel is missing half of one of her big toes (I got her like that) and her mate, Nico also has a slight foot disability (foot goes a bit inwards when perching). When I got him, he had one of his toenails recently bitten off from his foot, it could easily be seen, because the tip still had fresh blood. I quickly took care of the injury and he soon was as good as new.
They are all doing great, Carioca fathered 8 chicks of which I kept 2 in the flock. 
Nico and Sindel also had 4 perfectly beautiful chicks of which I also kept 2.


----------



## jellyblue

The stories of rescued birds that thrive in their new homes is inspirational. All of my birds have been rescued, but none were handicapped. One was found in a friend's garden, the others were left at a bird rescue organization, Phoenix Landing in Virginia and North Carolina. Phoenix Landing fosters those birds that need help and puts them up for adoption when they are ready. My birds from Phoenix Landing were surrendered to me by the owners.


----------



## AlterEgon

Aaaaaw how great! 

I can't and won't allow my budgies to have chicks. a.) the legal situation in my country is a pain in the butt for breeding parrots and b.) I think all of the ones I have started out as cheap pet store budgies from cheap breeders with little consideration of who to breed with whom, so I don't quite know what's "in there". 

The birdies in your signature are all SO pretty, by the way! Carioca particularly - he reminds me of my first budgie ever!


----------



## PrincipePio

Another wonderful story about your Yacos (in Spain, an African Grey is called a Yaco, rhymes with "taco"). I am so glad that their story has a happy ending in their wonderful life with you! You have such a big heart to take in so many rescue animals, and you're an inspiration for me (and I'm sure many others).

Thank you for sharing your story and pictures!


----------



## aluz

Thank you! Carioca was rescued on June 23rd, 2010 (I keep records of all birdies), he was a very young boy as he still had all his baby bars and immature pinkish cere, so I knew his approximate age. I would never breed a rescue if I didn't know the age of. And the fact that he has always been so healthy made him perfect to have a go at breeding after reaching adulthood. Since the day I rescued him and up until now, he never had a sick day.  

I also breed responsibly and in very small scale. People usually come directly to me when they want tame baby budgies, some of the chicks I do keep in the flock, while only a few go to a local pet store owned by a good friend of mine where they are very well taken care of.


----------



## AlterEgon

That's so cool! 
My birds all have numbered rings, but yeah, they trace to the unpleasant huge-and-dirty breeders that do not put as much consideration into how to breed their birds as you do! I wish we had more great small-scale breeders like that here!


----------



## StarlingWings

What beautiful birds! I love their names, too  You have devoted so much to these birds, especially as abused as they were when they entered your care. 
Your birds sound very clever indeed and I am so happy for both of them that they have the chance to be so loved  
Karma for your success! Can't wait to hear more about them


----------



## AlterEgon

What's this Karma thing? (probably the wrong place to ask, too...)

They're African Greys, they don't come in stupid  
I don't have any kids, but my mother says they behave like three year olds. 
They certainly do well with toys for three year olds in any case! Garfunkel rather likes Duplo bricks.


----------



## eduardo

*What country are you from?*


----------



## AlterEgon

Germany. Which you could probably guess, I think we're about the only place that makes parrot breeding so annoying to the potential breeders.


----------



## jessyrae

*What A beautiful story. Brought tears. It takes such a caring, loving and wonderful person to accept two of the most intelligent birds into their life. They look like they have recovered SO well. They are beautiful. *


----------



## eduardo

*


AlterEgon said:



Germany. Which you could probably guess, I think we're about the only place that makes parrot breeding so annoying to the potential breeders.

Click to expand...

I didn't know that Germany has restrictions on parrot breeding.*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*I love your story! They are very cute together *


----------



## AlterEgon

RE.: Breeding: MMhm. You need a license, you need specific rooms if your parrots, no matter what size, lay eggs and you let them keep them you pay a hefty fine. All birds must be ringed, so it's going to come out at the very latest the first time you need a vet.


----------



## Jonah

What a great story. Thank's for sharing, and for the pic's of your beautiful bird's. Look's like you have provided them with everything a parrot need's to happy, and healthy....glad you were able to do this...


----------



## Jessie

Wow !!! What an zzing story <3 you are so kind to take in these beautiful birds, they were in such pain I'm sure and you made their lives tremendous, it makes me tear up just thinking of the turn around their life has become. Thank you so much for being such an inspirational person <3 they are so lucky to have you and I'm sure you feel lucky to have them <3/they are both gorgeous as well!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Simon and Garfunkel are extremely fortunate to have you rescue them and give them a wonderful safe and loving forever home! :hug:

Karma for being such a great person!

PS -- You asked what this "karma thing is all about" so here are the links explaining it for you. 

How to Give Karma (The Karma System) - Talk Budgies Forums

Karma System. - Talk Budgies Forums

Talk Budgies Ranks (Wings) - Talk Budgies Forums*


----------



## AlterEgon

Thank you so much. I'd actually found them in the meantime, too!

Instead of two parrots, I apparently have a pug dog and a flying washing machine today, judging by the sounds they have been making since I got up.


----------



## Niamhf

AlterEgon said:


> Thank you so much. I'd actually found them in the meantime, too!
> 
> Instead of two parrots, I apparently have a pug dog and a flying washing machine today, judging by the sounds they have been making since I got up.


Hahaha I'd love to hear them that's really cute


----------

